# Tank for Round Soaps



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone have one of these? I see that For Crafts Sake will do custom cutters. I need a cutter ASAP so need some ideas. I'm using 2 1/2 PVC for molds.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, I use the one from For Crafts Sake and it is wonderful! I make 3" round soap and they are cut in nice 1" pieces.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, Michelle! Mine have to be 5/8 thick. Guess they can do that, right?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes....they'll make custom sizes but it will take longer....I waited 3 weeks for mine.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Yay! Thanks again, Michelle


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Know that imbeds of cured soap, shreds of cured soap, too much oatmeal, exfoliates etc...will break your wires  So don't throw away your old way of cutting for those types of soap!!! Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I was wondering about the embeds and figured I would need to cut them the old way. Haven't had a problem with my oatmeal which is a good thing as I always seem to need more of that one.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

No worries on the embeds. I need a cutter for the hotel soaps & they are plain, plain, plain. Boring. Anyway, I never seem to be able to throw anything away.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

So far, knock on wood, I have not had any issues cutting soap with Oatmeal, Comfrey or any other additive with The Tank...NOW I will say you CANNOT cut soap with the loofa in it using The Tank...no way no how...that has to be done on hubby's table saw! It is messy...for him, :biggrin but it gets the job done and the bars look great!


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Yay! Thanks for the input. I ordered my tank today. Life is goooood.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Jenny, you will love it! My only regret is in not getting one sooner!


----------

